# Brothers what is wrong with this picture.



## Mlugo1247 (Sep 17, 2012)

Brothers, 

A fellow Master Mason, and I attend a university here in San Antonio, Tx. As we were in the library we came across this Rush Week Flyer 




for the Kappa Sigma Fraternity. If you look at the lower left corner of the flyer you can clearly see a "Square, and Compass." Which are actually covered with some wings and the letters "KS" It is very clear that they are trying to affiliate with us in some form or use our symbol to attract new "Bids". In our personal opinion we took offense to it, and need to follow the right path on how to deal with this. Should we ask them to remove it? Should we continue to let them manipulate "OUR SQUARE AND COMPASSES". Your opinion would be greatly appreciated. We are on the side of having them remove it following the proper channels. 

Fraternally, 
Bro. Mike, and Joe


----------



## JJones (Sep 17, 2012)

Just looking at their list of events seems like a more than adequate reason for asking them to remove the S&C.

Of course, they might be affiliated with some sort of clandestine lodge or something.


----------



## RHS (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey good to see another SA brother here. I'm a senior at UTSA myself. As for the Kappa Sigma deal- seems to me like they are trying to do the same thing that Jay-Z or these other guys do, take something and use it because they think its "sexy".




Mlugo1247 said:


> Brothers,
> 
> A fellow Master Mason, and I attend a university here in San Antonio, Tx. As we were in the library we came across this Rush Week Flyer
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkR (Sep 24, 2012)

There's not a thing you can do about it.  The S&C is not, and cannot be, copyrighted.  Besides, you might be surprised at how many college fraternities have Masonic backgrounds; many of their founders were Masons, and "borrowed" aspects of Masonic ritual for the fraternity ritual.

I suppose you could ask them nicely why they use it, and if they understand that they are misleading people into believing that there's a Masonic connection, but you don't have a leg to stand on to insist that they stop using it.  I just checked the web page of Kappa Sigma, and see that their ritual was written by Stephen Alonzo Jackson.  He was Freemason, although from what I can find about him it's not clear if he became a Mason after his time in the fraternity or before.  It appears pretty clear that they based their ritual on Masonic ritual; one reference I found said that their initiation ritual was very similar to the EA ritual.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a guy in my department that is Kappa Sigma, until now I have never looked into it. If you read through the website, Home | Kappa Sigma Fraternity , it sounds as though they have derived much of what they are from proper Masonry.

Quick search on the rituals Ritual Book of Kappa Sigma Fraternity | Conspirazzi


----------



## jason.attas (Sep 24, 2012)

Most Greek fraternities I know of have their roots in Masonry, and as mentioned above, borrowed heavily from both the Ritual and the symbols. As a Sigma Chi back in college, I can tell you that I didn't have a clue what Masonry was about back then and I wasn't the least bit interested in finding out. I don't think many (any?) college "frat guys" are real interested in learning to subdue their passions and improve themselves in Masonry.

Now that I'm a Mason, I can look back and see lots of overlap between the two Fraternities of which I am a member. There is no doubt in my mind that Sigma Chi was founded by Masons. I also don't think there is anything wrong with seeing our symbols "borrowed" by those old institutions (Sigma Chi was founded in 1855). If anything, we should remember that imitation is the highest form of flattery.

Fraternally,
Jason Attas
Waco, TX


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkR said:


> There's not a thing you can do about it.  The S&C is not, and cannot be, copyrighted.


 
While it is true that the Square and Compasses cannot be copyrighted, there is a civil statute in Texas barring non-Masons and non-Masonic organizations from using the emblems of the Masonic order. If you really wanted to do something about it, you could sue them for using it under that statute.

The question is do you want to push it that far. Most likely, there is, at best, a sideways relationship between the Kappa Sigs and the Masonic fraternity (as has been mentioned, their founder was a Freemason). Most likely, they are just trying to "jazz up" their flyer by borrowing a pseudo-Masonic emblem that one of them found on a website. The most logical action would be to go to their leadership and respectfully ask them to avoid using those types of emblems in future flyers. By treating them with respect, it makes it more likely that they'll respect your request and might even gain some new young Masons when they realize how "cool" our members can be about such things.

Just sayin'.

TU


----------



## scialytic (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great way to let younger guys know about the Fraternity. As you mentioned, the shared symbolism was well-received when you became a Mason. One could speculate that your Fraternity in college may have opened your mind to actually becoming a Mason...

Instead of it being a "you can't do this because...statute...copy-cats, etc." (not that you would sound anything like that) ask if a Brother could give a talk about Freemasonry. The speaker (maybe a Mason and Kappa Sigma) could explain Freemasonry and expose the roots of Kappa Sigma that came from the soil of Freemasonry. 

I once heard a Brother say that the sweet-spot for recruitment is about 26. Men in their mid-twenties bring in Initiates exponentially. Just a thought...
:34:


----------



## widows son (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol I'm 26 and have brought a few friends to the order, crazy that you say that brother


----------



## scialytic (Oct 7, 2012)

:29: Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Spring TX MM (Oct 15, 2012)

I learned this from one of Bro. Blake's threads; [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans]The American  Commissioner of Patents in 1872 ruled that the square and compasses  emblem could not be used in any trademark or trade name for commercial  purposes. Maybe this ruling could be of use. I'm no lawyer. lol

S&F,
Kyle
[/FONT]


----------



## widows son (Oct 15, 2012)

We just initiated two guys tonite, one 27 the other 38.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 16, 2012)

Spring TX MM said:


> I learned this from one of Bro. Blake's threads; The American  Commissioner of Patents in 1872 ruled that the square and compasses  emblem could not be used in any trademark or trade name for commercial  purposes. Maybe this ruling could be of use. I'm no lawyer. lol
> 
> S&F,
> Kyle


I think what that says is what I already said, that the S&C cannot be trademarked.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 16, 2012)

I think that he is also saying that it can't be used for commercial-use...wonder where it's codified. If it was turned into regulation (primer: Congress writes laws, which are codified in the United States Code [or U.S.C.], then they delegate the responsibility of explaining those laws to the subject-matter-experts, i.e. the respective federal agency with jurisdiction, and the agency promulgates the regulation in the Code of Federal Regulations) then it is something that would he enforceable. If it was an agency interpretation, that gets a lot softer. 

The downside would be that it could definitely affect Brothers that use it to promote their businesses, etc. But, if somebody dug it up, a Grand Lodge could (theoretically) take somebody to court if there was some serious issue that would be worth pushing the issue. The reality is that it would probably never come to that. But it may be an option...good finds.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 16, 2012)

scialytic said:


> The downside would be that it could definitely affect Brothers that use it to promote their businesses, etc.



I don't see that as a "downside" since using the S&C in that manner is a Masonic disciplinary violation.


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe the moral of the story should be not to use that symbol out of context period.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 17, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I don't see that as a "downside" since using the S&C in that manner is a Masonic disciplinary violation.



Article 505(3)...THANK YOU SIR!!! MAY I HAVE ANOTHER!!??!! :drool::53:


----------



## scialytic (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just reading Article 225b which permits the use of a Lodge Room by Fraternities that can show that their Fraternity and initiation was founded or influenced by a master Mason. It has to be approved by the WM, a MM that is a member of both Fraternities has to be present at all times and there are other requirements. 

I thought that it was very interesting and wondered if any of the Brethren have seen such use? What a great way to expose the Brotherhood to young (potential) Brothers seeking Light that are in college.


----------



## widows son (Oct 19, 2012)

You guys are lucky to have college frat houses that can help with membership, there's no such thing in canada


----------



## scialytic (Oct 19, 2012)

It may not even be used. Just because it is allowed doesn't mean it is used. I'm curious if it is though...


----------

